# peeling bathtub



## drunkugly (Jul 13, 2006)

ok so my bathtub is peeling. it looks like it was painted over. i've heard of this sort of thing and was considering doing it again. we plan on remodeling the bathroom and getting a new tub, but not for atleast a year. in the mean time i would like the bathtub to be clean. 

this is a pic of the tub. just wondering if anyone knows how to do this and where i can get the products i need. i am an independant contractor in flooring so i have tools, air compressor and sprayer, so i would like to go that route if possible, as opposed to brush painting. just need to know if sanding the tub clean will work. don't want it to peel again. 
thanx.


----------



## manhattan42 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Replace The Tub*

Nothing you can do short of replacing the tub that will give you the desired results.

Don't waste your time thinking about recoating this tub.

It didn't work the first time, it won't the second.

Bite the bullet now and install a new tub.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

A good acid washing and the proper paint should bring it back to life and last for a while - especially if you are only borrowing time until you remodel!! I would however, recrut a proffesional to do it. I am an avid fan of DIY to the death, but this is one thing that I think I myself would hire out. Chemical washing is not only dangerous to you and the surround bathroom, but a sub-par job or even a fair beginners job could ruin the tub amongst other things. Also, painting the tub is an art as well. Ask for some free estimates.

BTW, DEFINITELY hire this job out if you are, as you say, drunk and ugly.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

I have successfully refinished several shower and/or tub units. The surface must be sanded and cleaned with TSP then lacquer thinner or MEK. I used the 'Klenks 2 part epoxy kits with an automotive type spray gun. Don't_ even_ try brushing or rolling this stuff. 2 day dry and then care for it as any fiberglass tub/shower.:thumbsup:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Another way out is to chem strip. Sand with wet/dry paper (silicon carbide) wet. Paint with a 2 part epoxy paint like Imron, Awlgrip or Sunfire, you can roll & tip and almost get a sprayed finish. You can also add non-skid to the bottom with a salt shaker.

Once you price all of this out and consider your time and exposure to carcinigens, that new tub may be in your near future.


----------

